# General > Motoring >  Spanners and other tools for sale

## William 1

Lots of spanners (Snapon), torque wrenches and other tools including inspection lamp, jacks (3) for sale - location Thurso - PM for more details. Thanks

Snapon spanners and storage box now sold.

Large jack, inspection lamps and other tools still available

----------

